# Photographs



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are some good photographs from this newspaper

Deadly New Clashes in Egypt's Tahrir Square - Alan Taylor - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing pictures, Maiden.....It really brings home what Egyptians are prepared to do to get some kind of decent government!!
So sad!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are some good photographs from this newspaper
> 
> Deadly New Clashes in Egypt's Tahrir Square - Alan Taylor - In Focus - The Atlantic


Amazing photos.....and brave people who took them !!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This photogallery from Spanish newspaper El País is quite good too

Fotogalería: Vuelven las protestas | Fotogalería | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------

